# nest box shelving new idea--opinions



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I came across this by accident because I redesigned some of my loft and put in different shelving to give myself more room in different areas of the loft.
But I did not plan on having op's babies and the shelving now houses the nest box and has only about four inches in front for birds to land on and get into the nest box and what I am concerned about is when these babies begin to jump around they might fall to the ground too early and get hurt. So I ridged up a shelf under the main shelf and put it on sliders and I can pull it out and give the babies more room to walk on. And when I am not using it I slide it under the shelf. I have 5 tears of nest boxes on one side and they go all the way to the ceiling and that ceiling area is high and if any baby fell off too early it could get hurt so I adjusted my shelf to make it safer because I can enclose it off on the end with bricks and the babies have plenty of room to jump around in plus I put nest fronts on each side of that particular nest box. I just wanted to share this accidental idea to see if you loft builders could use this idea or something. Later I will take some pictures of this particular nest box area...c.hert


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah, I need a visual... understand the slide shelf though, when no babies, just keep it in, sounds good. so are these special ops babies it a certain branch of the millitary?LOLOLOL I think it is OOPS babies...


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

spirit wings: You have a unique sense of humor and at times I really enjoy it especially now ---Is my spelling wrong on mistake babies---yea these are military babies because their father is awol on the other side of the loft in the male section and at least I think he is the father of these particular two but their getting fed anyway by one of unknowned sex????Doing well....I glad you like the shelving arrangement or at least think you like it---thats a beginning of opinions...thanks..How do I spell op's ...c.hert


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

c.hert said:


> spirit wings: You have a unique sense of humor and at times I really enjoy it especially now ---Is my spelling wrong on mistake babies---yea these are military babies because their father is awol on the other side of the loft in the male section and at least I think he is the father of these particular two but their getting fed anyway by one of unknowned sex????Doing well....I glad you like the shelving arrangement or at least think you like it---thats a beginning of opinions...thanks..How do I spell op's ...c.hert


LOLOLOL...too funny... op's is special operations and these are certainly special babies... so call them how you will, unless you want to say oopsie daisy.. I have "oops" babies.. I like special ops better. every time I read about the op's babies I say ops not oops and have to correct myself...LOLOLOL.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

spirit wings: Oh.......Oh.....not enough of O's-----Oop's babies it is.....I named them: Double and Decker...because of how their parents sit on them at night when it is chilly.
Back to the shelving under the shelving idea train of thought...Thanks for my spelling correct with your humor.....c.hert


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

c.hert said:


> spirit wings: Oh.......Oh.....not enough of O's-----Oop's babies it is.....I named them: Double and Decker...because of how their parents sit on them at night when it is chilly.
> Back to the shelving under the shelving idea train of thought...Thanks for my spelling correct with your humor.....c.hert


yes pics please of the shelving... including the special op's babies...lololol


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

The shelving idea was a least a first attempt to make baby pigeons have a more spacious learning area and to keep them from falling and getting hurt. I guess no one is interested in this idea and its a nice way to give people more room in their lofts when they do not have babies and would most likely not work at all in some lofts but isn't there at least one opinion on it or are you all mad at me or maybe you did not see this idea so I will boost it up top for a possible review and maybe some welcomed comments.
c.hert


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

c.hert:

I don't think people understand how it works... I can picture a sliding shelf under the box, but am not sure how it operates. I am intrigued and would like to see more.

Do you have a digital camera? If you want to, take some pictures. Send me a pm through the site here. I'll give you my e-mail and you can send me the pics... I post them for you. If you already know how, that's fine, too. I think people just want to actually "see" what you're describing. New ideas are always fascinating, and we all seem to borrow from each other if there's a way to improve the function of our loft.

Thanks!

Don


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I was thinking it was a good idea but without something to keep them from falling off they would just have to walk a little further and fall off anyway. I think It would be more practical to make a door that folds up partway so the mother can get in and out but would be to high for the baby's.


----------

